# Need advice.



## cbenton (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a Mitshubishi DLP TV Model WD65C9. It is, as far as I know, working fine. I have had it some few years now (4 or 5) and thinking that the picture was possibly dimming decided to be proactive and replace the DLP lamp with a new one in the housing. I have purchased this and it should arrive to me this week. I was wondering if there would be any possible issues with doing this replacement as far as the codes or setup or anything else. I have been browsing to see if there is anything to answer this but seem to only find those that had lamp problems. Mechanically I will have no issues with doing the replacement correctly. I just got to thinking about that saying, "if it ain't broken, leave it alone and don't fix it". Thanks for any advice that you might help me with and I do appreciate your time.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Replacing the bulb is a good idea as they near the end of their life. Keep the old one as a backup and make sure you reset the lamp timer if there is one.


----------



## cbenton (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Mech. I'll try to see if a timer is mentioned in the manual and search the web for that answer. Thanks for the response and stay well rested......Ha!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

If you set was calibrated (ISF or otherwise) when the set was new, Grats your calibration should be on point again. If it was done later on in life you may want to adjust the contrast (for calibration purposes). If you haven't calibrated you "may" have over the years boosted the contrast a bit. Prior to installing the bulb turn it down then adjust it back up to what you are comfortable with after a few hours of burn in time.


----------



## cbenton (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for that advice Andre. I got it in the box 4 or 5 years ago from Best Buy. I assume the calibration was done at the factory. The set has worked flawlessly these 4 or 5 years and I just thought it would make sense to order and replace the bulb. The lamp was supposed to be here today but I am assuming that the storms may have delayed it as it hasn't come. About an hour ago I turned the set on and only can get a red light. I shut it down and re started it and it goes green, I heard a wine and it goes red again. I just removed the lamp and housing and will await the new lamp. Kinda' weird. It's almost like the set knows what I'm thinking....Does that red light tell you anything? P.S. I was wrong on my set model. It is Mitsubishi WD60C8. Thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello Chop. I am not a tech but I did find this which may or maynot be of some help.






Here is the service manual

www.audiolabga.com/pdf/V39_Service_Manual.pdf 

Unless the set is THX or ISF certified I wouldn't consider what the factory does a "Calibration". You may be able to find the service settings that others have used to calibrated that particular TV on the web (WARNING: fiddling with the service settings when your not SURE what the consequence will be could totally pooch your TV), or you can have a pro come in and do it with their testing equipment.


----------

